# Do people really think the word 'spro



## 4085

*Are you cool with 'spro?*​
Yes2445.28%No2954.72%


----------



## 4085

I absolutely bloody detest the use of that seemingly fashionable word!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Chilax to be max dude. Too many spro for you innit


----------



## Mrboots2u

And I think you have just guaranteed people using it more







.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

My guess is more than likely a few do use the word, like text speak has caught on slightly and some people will say things like they text them.

Just makes them look and sound ignorant lol


----------



## Eyedee

Spro, the hip word for the younger generation who lack a serious grasp of English (or even Italian) language.

Ian


----------



## Fevmeister

We all love spro


----------



## ronsil

I absolutely HATE & detest the so called word 'spro'

Don't rate it as a word. Can't find it in any other language outside UK & then, I stand to be corrected, only on this Forum.

Espresso is so much more expressive for what you want to say.

Don't know why but I've always blamed 'Bootsie' for this downgrade:eek:







. Read it first in one of his posts.

Don't let this degenerate into an 'age' thing.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Fevmeister said:


> We all love spro


You have to use the apostrophe otherwise I might think you are talking about sprouts


----------



## garydyke1

''An abbreviation of espresso. Coined in 2001 by Chris Baca the current #4 ranked Barista in the United States. Typically used by Baristas on the West Coast when referring to espresso or drinks with espresso as the primary ingredient''


----------



## ronsil

garydyke1 said:


> ''An abbreviation of espresso. Coined in 2001 by Chris Baca the current #4 ranked Barista in the United States. Typically used by Baristas on the West Coast when referring to espresso or drinks with espresso as the primary ingredient''


Well there you go, got the Americans to blame not bootsie. Deepest apologies to MrBoots but I did read it first in one of his posts a long time ago.


----------



## CamV6

I really don't like it either. Naff in the extreme. It also confused me to begin with and i thought it was a reference to one of the brew methods other than espresso.

To me it's just another example of the dumbing down of everything to the lowest common denominator.

I mean, have we really all become to lazy that we can't type words anymore? Will everyone be posting in that detestable text language before long?

Standards people, standards.


----------



## jlarkin

language evolves, 'spro may or may not live on but either way it's around for the minute.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

So this is the person we have to thank for it. Not far off what I imagined they would look like, can't even wear a hat properly.


----------



## johnbudding

Not a fan. Though I think I'd rather take 'spro over eXpresso.


----------



## Fevmeister

might have an ex'spro now


----------



## NickdeBug

Have to admit that I am not a fan. Can't ever see myself going into a coffee shop and ordering a 'spro.

That said, I know what it means and therefore it does fulfil the primary function of language - to be understood (albeit be the lazy and illiterate







)


----------



## johnbudding

Fevmeister said:


> might have an ex'spro now


ARRRRRGHHHHH...









That's it - I'm off to Notes for an espresso!


----------



## 7493

HATE it absolutely! Makes me cringe every time I see it in print.


----------



## Mrboots2u

What about sproesso


----------



## robashton

I'm into the use of the word "spro", long may it continue

my typical order in a coffee shop: "spro me up yo"


----------



## orphanespresso

And as a west coast frequenter of hip cafes, a bro'spro is an espresso served with no saucer. The term is used by the same people who greet my wife and I with "hi guys". 'Spro is indeed cringeworthy but this guys thing really bugs us.


----------



## Dylan

ronsil said:


> Espresso is so much more expressive for what you want to say.


You know whats more expressive than espresso?

Expresso


----------



## 4085

orphanespresso said:


> And as a west coast frequenter of hip cafes, a bro'spro is an espresso served with no saucer. The term is used by the same people who greet my wife and I with "hi guys". 'Spro is indeed cringeworthy but this guys thing really bugs us.


Can I add 'buddy' to that list? 'Mate' seems more or less accepted now but some of the terms used really do make you cringe. I blame the hippies. They came from a culture of 16 year old wearing cardigans and smoking pipes and in two shakes of a lambs tail, it was hamburgers and free love.....then it all went downhill!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

What about countering this abbreviation by lengthening the word to espressocapulus?


----------



## 4515

fashion and bastardising exising words bring in new words. some stay, some go - remember the outrage caused by coffee chaps use of dude ?

spro or expresso wont keep me awake at night worryimg. however, referring to a slice of bacon as a ration will !


----------



## Rhys

working dog said:


> fashion and bastardising existing words bring in new words. some stay, some go - remember the outrage caused by coffee chaps use of dude ?
> 
> spro or expresso wont keep me awake at night worrying. however, referring to a slice of bacon as a ration will !


Rasher maybe, but not ration. rations are from the WWII era (ask Bootsy lol). I've been guilty of using the term espro as a shortened version of espresso, but that's because I'm trying to be young, hip and trendy when in fact I'm turning into a middle aged, old fart and would gladly sit down with a nice cup of decaf tea when offered. Though I'm currently enjoying my first attempts at a p'over (see what I did there, shortened pour over.. wonder if it will catch on.







)


----------



## Deejaysuave

Wating for the "can I order a 'tté please"


----------



## jlarkin

Going to back to 'spro, maybe it could be developed further.

If I'm making one myself then it might be 'spro but if I get one from Mr. Perger or Maxwell Colonna Dashwood then it's a 's'pro' e.g. a 'spro made by a pro' for sho (sure)? Then if you go to another dude or dudettes house and they make you a pro style 'spro or if you're just being kind you say dude(tte) you nailed that like a 's'pro'.

What do you guys think? :-D


----------



## Fevmeister

then is cappa the same then?

I have seen many people here slagging off the use of spro use that word on here!!!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

robashton said:


> I'm into the use of the word "spro", long may it continue
> 
> my typical order in a coffee shop: "spro me up yo"


Surely you mean 'yo, spro me up bro'


----------



## CamV6

Fevmeister said:


> then is cappa the same then?
> 
> I have seen many people here slagging off the use of spro use that word on here!!!


Actually that is a good and fair point. Cappa is very close abbreviation though, I think probably that's why it's more readily acceptable at least to me than the other word/thing/barbarism


----------



## Dylan

People hate new words, it is an axe the 'older generation' like to grind.

Wont stop many of them making their way into the dictionary and a few of them becoming commonly used.


----------



## Yes Row

I will not be using

Spro

Cappa

Flattie

Anytime soon and those that do are young and foolish


----------



## Dallah

From Collins dictionary:

Naff


Definitions

(British, slang) inferior; in poor taste

Derived Forms *ˈnaffness* noun

Word Origin C19: perhaps back slang for fan, short for fanny




CamV6 said:


> I really don't like it either. Naff in the extreme. It also confused me to begin with and i thought it was a reference to one of the brew methods other than espresso.
> 
> To me it's just another example of the dumbing down of everything to the lowest common denominator.
> 
> I mean, have we really all become to lazy that we can't type words anymore? Will everyone be posting in that detestable text language before long?
> 
> Standards people, standards.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yes Row said:


> I will not be using
> 
> Spro
> 
> Cappa
> 
> Flattie
> 
> Anytime soon and those that do are young and foolish


Excellent, its been a long time since anyone described me as young ( foolish seems to happen with more regularity )


----------



## robashton

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Surely you mean 'yo, spro me up bro'


Only if I've previously created a rapport and it has been established that we are indeed now bros. Otherwise this is way too forward.


----------



## 4515

Dylan said:


> People hate new words, it is an axe the 'older generation' like to grind.
> 
> Wont stop many of them making their way into the dictionary and a few of them becoming commonly used.


Is that 'axe' as in a bladed tool commonly used to chop wood or is it

'to pose a question to another' ?

fo shizzle


----------



## Dallah

Too familiar? Starbucks. What's your name please? Response - Mr Ridland or Pike; dependent upon my mood. Starbucks are emergency ratios on the motorway before I am called out for that abomination to coffee.



robashton said:


> Only if I've previously created a rapport and it has been established that we are indeed now bros. Otherwise this is way too forward.


----------



## Rhys

Mrboots2u said:


> Excellent, its been a long time since anyone described me as young ( foolish seems to happen with more regularity )


Me too.. Although 'Flattie' could also mean a flat tyre (if you are into cycling) or the head apparel of a Yorkshireman..


----------



## Mrboots2u

robashton said:


> Only if I've previously created a rapport and it has been established that we are indeed now bros. Otherwise this is way too forward.


Define bro ....


----------



## CamV6

There are some new words I like use and enjoy

Like "askhole" for someone who asks just too many and too annoying questions


----------



## Mrboots2u

How about a gidiot , someone who refuses to use google to find information and becomes a askhole as a result


----------



## Fevmeister

i love the word bro


----------



## Dallah

I thought prat was slang but apparently its a real word and means buttocks.

My favourite new(ish) slang is asshat.


----------



## Dylan

An abbreviation we can all appreciate


----------



## robashton

Mrboots2u said:


> Define bro ....


When you feel you can call somebody bro and not feel like an asshat, you are now bros. There is definitely a social tightrope here, you don't want to be the first to say it in case the other person doesn't reciprocate.

Spro Bros are slightly easier, the espresso machine in this case doesn't create a barrier, it actually lowers it - to ask of a spro from your spro bro doesn't mean that they have to be a fully fledged bro and very often they will initiate the exchange with "morning bro, spro bro?" to which the correct response is "yo bro, totes spro bro"


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Fevmeister said:


> i love the word bro


No one says bro now, its all fam I hear


----------



## Fevmeister

Jumbo Ratty said:


> No one says bro now, its all fam I hear


What is up my family


----------



## Rhys




----------



## Yes Row

robashton said:


> When you feel you can call somebody bro and not feel like an asshat, you are now bros. There is definitely a social tightrope here, you don't want to be the first to say it in case the other person doesn't reciprocate.
> 
> Spro Bros are slightly easier, the espresso machine in this case doesn't create a barrier, it actually lowers it - to ask of a spro from your spro bro doesn't mean that they have to be a fully fledged bro and very often they will initiate the exchange with "morning bro, spro bro?" to which the correct response is "yo bro, totes spro bro"


Do you live in London?


----------



## Dallah

And if I'm crushing on the barista at my fav 'spro bar, is it a 'spromance?

Shizzle my dizzle blood.

Word out.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Fevmeister said:


> What is up my family


I'm jus cotching cuz


----------



## DoubleShot

ridland said:


> Shizzle my dizzle blood


----------



## NickdeBug

feeling like I have accidentally stumbled into a hipster bar full of people being ironically hip. My usual response is to gather my Barbour jacket tightly around me and click my wellies together three times saying "there's no place like Gloucestershire, there's no place like...."


----------



## robashton

Yes Row said:


> Do you live in London?


I used to


----------



## Dallah

NickdeBug said:


> feeling like I have accidentally stumbled into a hipster bar full of people being ironically hip. My usual response is to gather my Barbour jacket tightly around me and click my wellies together three times saying "there's no place like Gloucestershire, there's no place like...."


Let me go over my hipster checklist:


Vintage rock band t-shirt (check)

Straw fedora (check)

Sailor-style tattoos (check)

bushy beard (check)

Macbook Air (check)


I'm ready to head down to the 'spro bar to VPN from my coffice to the HO and come up with some USP for our new launch.


----------



## Dallah

CamV6 said:


> There are some new words I like use and enjoy
> 
> Like "askhole" for someone who asks just too many and too annoying questions


I think its slightly different:

Askhole: Someone who asks a question and then follows your answer with a negative or inappropriate response,or adjust to apply the opposite of your answer.

But I'm sure the sentiment I'm getting at still applies even in this context.


----------



## 4515

what happened to ending every sentence with 'innit' ?

I miss that one !


----------



## robashton

I thought Askhole was somebody who always asked for advice and then ignored it


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

working dog said:


> what happened to ending every sentence with 'innit' ?
> 
> I miss that one !


I certainly dont miss hearing that,, nor do i miss every sentence ending with "D'yernowatimean" to which I always replied "I comprehend what you are conveying"


----------



## Rhys

ridland said:


> Let me go over my hipster checklist:
> 
> 
> Vintage rock band t-shirt (check)
> 
> Straw fedora (check)
> 
> Sailor-style tattoos (check)
> 
> bushy beard (check)
> 
> Macbook Air (check)
> 
> 
> I'm ready to head down to the 'spro bar to VPN from my coffice to the HO and come up with some USP for our new launch.


Erm. I have plenty of #1's, a #4 (until I have a trim) but can't see me wheeling my Mac Pro into a coffee shop anytime soon.. (I do have a Sony Vaio laptop if that counts?)


----------



## 4515

ridland said:


> I'm ready to head down to the 'spro bar to VPN from my coffice to the HO and come up with some USP for our new launch.


If the launch goes wrong, dont forget the blamestorming session


----------



## 4515

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I certainly dont miss hearing that,, nor do i miss every sentence ending with "D'yernowatimean" to which I always replied "I comprehend what you are conveying"


or the advanced version "nahhmeen"


----------



## Dallah

working dog said:


> If the launch goes wrong, dont forget the blamestorming session


Its a no blame culture. I have a open door policy and want everyone to really push the envelope, think outside the box and really blue sky.

On the other hand

*I didn't get where I am today by making room for broken reeds, lame ducks or stool pigeons.*


----------



## Fevmeister

i think all beards are hipster enough at the moment


----------



## 4515

ridland said:


> Its a no blame culture. I have a open door policy and want everyone to really push the envelope, think outside the box and really blue sky.
> 
> On the other hand
> 
> *I didn't get where I am today by making room for broken reeds, lame ducks or stool pigeons.*


hey ... if you need a bigger boat .....

just run it up the flagpole and see if anyone salutes it


----------



## Rhys

..drop it into the toaster and see what pops up..


----------



## 4515

or graze the cows in the ideas field and see what drops out


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

It's just a thought I wanted to pop into your fishbowl to see if it blows bubbles


----------



## NickdeBug

Went into a teleconference meeting this morning and my boss said "I have a hard stop at 11am so if we need more time on anything you will have to take it offline".

I swear that I looked down for subtitles


----------



## robashton

We used to bring buzzword bingo cards into our meetings

http://lurkertech.com/buzzword-bingo/


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

I just use my management bullshit generator, hit refresh for a new saying

http://www.buzzwords4u.co.uk/


----------



## Dallah

Rhys said:


> Erm. I have plenty of #1's, a #4 (until I have a trim) but can't see me wheeling my Mac Pro into a coffee shop anytime soon.. (I do have a Sony Vaio laptop if that counts?)


Sorry but must be a Macbook. Although if you use the Sony in an ironic way, like put an Apple Logo sticker with a red slash through it, then I think you are ok. Best check with the hipster police. I think @CamV6 knows them.


----------



## Yes Row

robashton said:


> I used to


Thought so. There is a certain London twang to you at times


----------



## Mrboots2u

NSFW but funny




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152919420468230


----------



## Rhys

ridland said:


> Sorry but must be a Macbook. Although if you use the Sony in an ironic way, like put an Apple Logo sticker with a red slash through it, then I think you are ok. Best check with the hipster police. I think @CamV6 knows them.


Oh, that's ok then as I have some stickers that came with my iPhone. Or I could make a pear shaped sticker with a bite taken out of it.. Though if I vinyl wrapped it in tartan then I would have a McBook...


----------



## Rhys

Mrboots2u said:


> NSFW but funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152919420468230


video not available...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Im trying to de-wank my coffee , its either black or white

Coffee , also known as the ******s bevarage ....

What is a mocha....its a cup full of disappointment ..


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Brilliant.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Rhys said:


> Oh, that's ok then as I have some stickers that came with my iPhone. Or I could make a pear shaped sticker with a bite taken out of it.. Though if I vinyl wrapped it in tartan then I would have a McBook...


Think Apple do some logos with an Emoji sad face embedded in them to put on your non-MacBooks.


----------



## 4085

Having read this thread, I still bloody hate the word and am now widening the net to all people who use it.....do not expect an Xmas card!


----------



## nichola_key

Do you think maybe it may be spro as in short for sprouts? Brussel Sprouts?!


----------



## Phil104

Mrboots2u said:


> Im trying to de-wank my coffee , its either black or white
> 
> Coffee , also known as the ******s bevarage ....
> 
> What is a mocha....its a cup full of disappointment ..


Is Clay Bush on the Forum?


----------



## Phil104

In the meantime, I'll wonder why although I never use the word 'spro, I haven't ever had a Christmas card from dfk.


----------



## YerbaMate170

Have not read any of the 9 pages and do not intend to - but hate the term myself! Good evening


----------



## Phil104

YerbaMate170 said:


> Have not read any of the 9 pages and do not intend to - but hate the term myself! Good evening


You've just saved yourself hours - what will you do with the time?


----------



## Fevmeister

Mrboots2u said:


> Im trying to de-wank my coffee , its either black or white
> 
> Coffee , also known as the ******s bevarage ....
> 
> What is a mocha....its a cup full of disappointment ..


Never seen a woman in a suit shirt and tie so that's a new one


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

mrboots2u said:


> im trying to de-wank my coffee , its either black or white
> 
> coffee , also known as the ******s bevarage ....
> 
> What is a mocha....its a cup full of disappointment ..


lmao


----------



## Mrboots2u

Fevmeister said:


> Never seen a woman in a suit shirt and tie so that's a new one


Are you from the 1850's


----------



## 4085

Phil104 said:


> In the meantime, I'll wonder why although I never use the word 'spro, I haven't ever had a Christmas card from dfk.


PM me your address and I will probably forget to do anything with it!


----------



## DoubleShot

Mrboots2u said:


> NSFW but funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152919420468230


Funniest thing I've seen in a while! ?


----------



## teejay41

dfk41 said:


> I absolutely bloody detest the use of that seemingly fashionable word!


I've no objection at all to 'spro. Much more efficient than 'spresso, which I used to use, before being 'told off' by bootsy.

So 'spro is OK.

But spro, on the other hand - pig-higorant - used only by those who can't punctuate!

T.


----------



## Fevmeister

Mrboots2u said:


> And what is wrong with either of those ....


Chill bro have a 'spro


----------



## dwalsh1

Didn't know what it meant. Had to ask my in-house Ozone barista. Do I like it? No it's stupid and annoying.


----------



## hilltopbrews

I have a very embarrassing confession: I don't even know what "spro" is


----------



## Fevmeister

Sarah0817 said:


> I have a very embarrassing confession: I don't even know what "spro" is


a cool way of saying espresso apparently Sarah!

For the record I have no issue with people using whatever words they want!


----------



## risky

No love for espro? haha. I prefer 'spro just because it's quicker to type. Lazy, yes guilty.

As for the 'bro' chat. I lived in London for 15 years and would never dream of having called anyone that, never heard anyone using it either. Having lived in Scotland for 10 years there is even less chance of me using it here!


----------



## Phil104

dfk41 said:


> PM me your address and I will probably forget to do anything with it!


It's the best offer to forget my address I have had in a while. You're a pal. And a genius for starting this thread.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Obviously another rainy summers evening , what'd I miss ?


----------



## Rompie

Jumbo Ratty said:


> So this is the person we have to thank for it. Not far off what I imagined they would look like, can't even wear a hat properly.
> 
> View attachment 16239


'Woah totally 'spro bro'


----------



## roaringboy

I absolutely hate it - couldn't hate it more. It's not even a proper abbreviation. It should be written 'spr'o


----------



## The Systemic Kid

roaringboy said:


> I absolutely hate it - couldn't hate it more. It's not even a proper abbreviation. It should be written 'spr'o


Fellow pedant


----------



## El carajillo

Can we have it banned, with a fine to the forum for infringement and use ?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Was in cafe before the used a pp on the lm , ground on the Ek tho. Dopio spro on the go. Coldbru for the road .All good dude . Couldn't do the flatties to match as coffee was at the max .


----------



## Fevmeister

you better check the flo of your 'spro bro


----------



## simontc

Not sure how to reply to this thread... Spro is now how i refer to espresso because every time I type espresso it gets auto corrected to express. Which is frustrating to say the least...

Additionally im a fairly prolific user of the terms dude and bro... Alongside formal and antiquated pronouns, such as sire. Take from this what you will.

Beyond that hipsters are now beardless, anti mac, anti Linux and pro Barbour jackets/wellingtons. They've also ditched fixed gear bikes.


----------



## coffeechap

I think spro is limited to the plus 90mm folk. I like spro but I also like dude must be the wannabe surfer in me[FOOTNOTE][/FOOTNOTE]


----------



## Dallah

simontc said:


> Not sure how to reply to this thread... Spro is now how i refer to espresso because every time I type espresso it gets auto corrected to express. Which is frustrating to say the least...
> 
> Additionally im a fairly prolific user of the terms dude and bro... Alongside formal and antiquated pronouns, such as sire. Take from this what you will.
> 
> Beyond that hipsters are now beardless, anti mac, anti Linux and pro Barbour jackets/wellingtons. They've also ditched fixed gear bikes.


Blew your cover there. The bikes are called fixies. Word to your mother.


----------



## CamV6

Mrboots2u said:


> Was in cafe before the used a pp on the lm , ground on the Ek tho. Dopio spro on the go. Coldbru for the road .All good dude . Couldn't do the flatties to match as coffee was at the max .


Que?


----------



## robashton

Speaking of fixies... http://www.cycleboredom.com/gear-grinder-fixie-mounted-coffee-grinder/


----------



## Rompie

robashton said:


> Speaking of fixies... http://www.cycleboredom.com/gear-grinder-fixie-mounted-coffee-grinder/


Oh my god I love it


----------



## Dallah

CamV6 said:


> Que?


Oh never mind. Olé


----------



## Rhys

robashton said:


> Speaking of fixies... http://www.cycleboredom.com/gear-grinder-fixie-mounted-coffee-grinder/


What's all that 'voor' nonsense? Hoe zielig...


----------



## simontc

Much the same as those that cant bring themselves to saying spro I could never bring myself to saying fixie... Rode one for three years around London and loved every minute of it. Son sod nicked it from my garden in January and after a hairy accident on a borrowed bike, along with a state of impending fatherhood, I have been banned from riding... For the foreseeable future anyways.


----------



## Thecatlinux

OMG another rainy night, WTH missed this thread again I was AFK . IDK what's me like......Deezzee Nuts .

;-) LOL


----------



## @3aan

ronsil said:


> I absolutely HATE & detest the so called word 'spro'
> 
> Don't rate it as a word. Can't find it in any other language outside UK & then, I stand to be corrected, only on this Forum.
> 
> Espresso is so much more expressive for what you want to say.
> 
> Don't know why but I've always blamed 'Bootsie' for this downgrade:eek:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Read it first in one of his posts.
> 
> Don't let this degenerate into an 'age' thing.


This stupidities makes the whole deterioration of the language possible!

I did got a few of these idiots on my trailer and the uses Spro and Capp, I send them Walkies without any of the requested, it's not on the pricelist. ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Couple of years ago, at the bakery on St Martin's, Scillies - an island with a population on a good day of around 150 and no shops to speak off, overheard a guy or should I say, 'dude' trying to order a skinny white and another with soya. The look on the shop owner's face was a picture - kept me chuckling for the rest of the day.


----------



## roaringboy

Can't we just have it added to the swear filter and be done with it?


----------



## Mrboots2u

People are a lot more interested in the name of the drink , than the actual drink itself this week .....need to chillax

( all shots espresso this week should be called Derek btw )


----------



## simontc

Gonna throw a del through the gaj soon...


----------



## Fevmeister

@3aan said:


> This stupidities makes the whole deterioration of the language possible!
> 
> I did got a few of these idiots on my trailer and the uses Spro and Capp, I send them Walkies without any of the requested, it's not on the pricelist. 


don't think you can preach about the deterioration of the english language after that post!


----------



## Phil104

Just contemplating another great Derek, made with Foundry's Kenyan, Gathongo. And next week's name for it @Mrboots2u?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Phil104 said:


> Just contemplating another great Derek, made with Foundry's Kenyan, Gathongo. And next week's name for it @Mrboots2u?


No spoilers yet......


----------



## simontc

I vote brad... Or clarence


----------



## Phil104

Ah - can we have a poll? Please can we have a poll?


----------



## 4515

The Systemic Kid said:


> Couple of years ago, at the bakery on St Martin's, Scillies - an island with a population on a good day of around 150 and no shops to speak off, overheard a guy or should I say, 'dude' trying to order a skinny white and another with soya. The look on the shop owner's face was a picture - kept me chuckling for the rest of the day.


Reminds me of a lad from work who went to the chippy in Normanton (location pretty irrelevant on this one) some years ago on Friday lunchtime. Asked the owner / server for several fish & chips and then asked for chips and curry sauce. Server pointed to the price list and said in his Yorkshire accent "wi do fish, chips and peas"

Lad says yes .... but can I have chips and curry sauce.

Server looks at him gone out and points to the board again repeating his original statement

Then silence

Loses something in translation but was funny at the time


----------



## @3aan

Fevmeister said:


> don't think you can preach about the deterioration of the english language after that post!


I'm Dutch !!

Ik kom dus van Nederland en daar heb ik een Koffiekar zie http://www.facebook.com/ A3koffie

Mijn Engels zal waarschijnlijk wel iets beter zijn dan jouw Nederlands. ;-)


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Phil104 said:


> Ah - can we have a poll? Please can we have a poll?


Yes - get voting.


----------



## Milanski

@3aan said:


> I'm Dutch !!


In that case congratulations. Your written English is better than a few people I know!


----------



## Fevmeister

@3aan said:


> I'm Dutch !!
> 
> Ik kom dus van Nederland en daar heb ik een Koffiekar zie www.facebook.com/ A3koffie
> 
> Mijn Engels zal waarschijnlijk wel iets beter zijn dan jouw Nederlands. ;-)


Im always immensely jealous when I meet a dutch person, how good their grasp of foreign languages are.


----------



## Rhys

@3aan said:


> I'm Dutch !!
> 
> Mijn Engels zal waarschijnlijk wel iets beter zijn dan jouw Nederlands. ;-)


Judging by the Dutch folks I've met, so very true!


----------



## Dallah

working dog said:


> Reminds me of a lad from work who went to the chippy in Normanton (location pretty irrelevant on this one) some years ago on Friday lunchtime. Asked the owner / server for several fish & chips and then asked for chips and curry sauce. Server pointed to the price list and said in his Yorkshire accent "wi do fish, chips and peas"
> 
> Lad says yes .... but can I have chips and curry sauce.
> 
> Server looks at him gone out and points to the board again repeating his original statement
> 
> Then silence
> 
> Loses something in translation but was funny at the time


They've 'owt moist. Is the next line I believe.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Fevmeister said:


> Im always immensely jealous when I meet a dutch person, how good their grasp of foreign languages are.


What? You mean Dutch??


----------



## Fevmeister

@3aan said:


> I'm Dutch !!
> 
> Ik kom dus van Nederland en daar heb ik een Koffiekar zie www.facebook.com/ A3koffie
> 
> Mijn Engels zal waarschijnlijk wel iets beter zijn dan jouw Nederlands. ;-)


Had to use google translate on that one so I think that answers your question!!


----------



## Phil104

The Systemic Kid said:


> Yes - get voting.


Brilliant - thank you Patrick - it's my second great experience of mods in action in less than a week. I have voted.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Phil104 said:


> Brilliant - thank you Patrick - it's my second great experience of mods in action in less than a week. I have voted.


No prizes for which way, then, Phil


----------



## Phil104

The Systemic Kid said:


> No prizes for which way, then, Phil


Mmmm&#8230; but I have had heard that a flood of people are signing up for the Forum so that they can vote in this poll.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

If they are not genuine members of the forum, they will be weeded out because as Hattie Harperson said, 'it's not clever and it's not funny'.


----------



## Drewster

Phil104 said:


> Brilliant - thank you Patrick - it's my second great experience of *mods in action* in less than a week. I have voted.


I believe that is an oxymoron.

Unless you are referring to Quadrophenia?


----------



## Phil104

Drewster said:


> Unless you are referring to Quadrophenia?


Got it&#8230;. how did you know that at least @The Systemic Kid and @Rob666 are heading to Brighton for a traditional bank holiday weekend of a seaside smack down with the rockers?


----------



## 7493

Although I'm afraid I'm on the other side... Rock rules! (Although these days we coexist peacefully!







)


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Ah, the good old days, Phil.


----------



## Drewster

Rob666 said:


> Although I'm afraid I'm on the other side... Rock rules! (Although these days we coexist peacefully!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Well if TSK is "Ace Face" - who are you?


----------



## 7493

Drewster said:


> Well if TSK is "Ace Face" - who are you?


Often mistaken for Dave Gilmour!


----------



## Drewster

Rob666 said:


> Often mistaken for Dave Gilmour!


A murderer's been killed

And he donates his sight to science

I'm looked into a private ward.........

Oh sorry - *Dave* Gilmour!!


----------



## Rhys

Phil104 said:


> Mmmm&#8230; but I have had heard that a flood of people are signing up for the Forum so that they can vote in this poll.


What do you think this is, the labour party?


----------



## 7493

Drewster said:


> A murderer's been killed
> 
> And he donates his sight to science
> 
> I'm looked into a private ward.........
> 
> Oh sorry - *Dave* Gilmour!!


LOL! "Gary Gilmore's Eyes" what a track! Adverts.


----------



## 7493

In an attempt to return to the original theme, what other coffee abbreviations drive you all nuts? (apart from 'spro. flattie and cappa)


----------



## robashton

I think the wording of the question is wrong and that 13 people have voted 'no' by accident, I demand a second referendum


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Rob - if you're going to raise 'clause 4', you're in the wrong poll


----------



## Rhys

I call "Mornington Crescent..!!"


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Rhys said:


> I call "Mornington Crescent..!!"


Finsbury rules variation OK with you?


----------



## 7493

Fine if we're following the Turnham Green explanation!


----------



## teejay41

Rob666 said:


> Fine if we're following the Turnham Green explanation!


Is that the TG of: Oldham, Peckham and Turnham Green?


----------



## 7493

Yes! 13 characters.


----------



## Phil104

Sorry, it's all getting out of hand; we need to apply Tudor Court Rules.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Phil104 said:


> Sorry, it's all getting out of hand; we need to apply Tudor Court Rules.


Wow, they haven't been used in ages - do they still apply?


----------



## teejay41

The Systemic Kid said:


> Wow, they haven't been used in ages - do they still apply?


Only if Googe Street is wild.


----------



## jlarkin

Rob666 said:


> In an attempt to return to the original theme, what other coffee abbreviations drive you all nuts? (apart from 'spro. flattie and cappa)


None as far as I'm aware.

Can't comment on most of the last few pages, I'm completely lost


----------



## Rompie

What is going on


----------



## Mrboots2u

Rompie said:


> What is going on


I have no idea anymore ...( did i ever )

I think we have wandered into pedants corner or call my bluff


----------



## NickdeBug

Mornington Cresent - the ultimate game for the thinking man's anarchist


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> I have no idea anymore ...( did i ever )
> 
> I think we have wandered into pedants corner or call my bluff


Nah - I'm Sorry, I Haven't A Clue.

Here's a beginner's introduction to


----------



## Yes Row

I was always a fan of the "sorry I'll read that again" gags

Never really been the same since the sad loss of Hump'


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Hump was a tough act to follow but Jack Dee does a pretty good job.


----------



## teejay41

jlarkin said:


> None as far as I'm aware.
> 
> Can't comment on most of the last few pages, I'm completely lost


'In the know' references to the hilarious spoof panel game 'Mornington Crescent' from BBC R4's 'Sorry I Haven't a Clue'... a very funny radio series. On around 6.30pm on Fridays. Used to be Chaired by Humph, these days by Jack Dee. If you've never heard one, you've never lived!

Tony.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Just checked and I have no pulse,,,,,,


----------



## Yes Row

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Just checked and I have no pulse,,,,,,


Well get along to "listen again" and have a proper audio treat. I'm sure you will enjoy it!


----------



## Thecatlinux

View attachment 16297


Picture of the original post!


----------



## Drewster

Rompie said:


> What is going on


Theres too many of you crying!


----------



## Rompie

Drewster said:


> Theres too many of you crying!


Tears of utter confusion


----------



## Milanski

...and in the meantime, being cool with 'spro is hipper than being square.


----------



## Fevmeister

yes surging into the lead


----------



## Drewster

Rompie said:


> Tears of utter confusion




Oh, you know we've got to find a way

To bring some understanding here today
​


----------



## Phil104

I've just been trapped for 24 hours in an imaginary game involving London tube stations and vetting the upsurge in requests to join the Forum for the purposes of voting in this poll, so upon my return I was interested to see how the voting is going. The democratic process suggests one shouldn't comment either way but I think it's worth encouraging everyone that hasn't voted so far to vote. Now, another cup of Derek.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

If it's Derek then Clive is surely the next to follow.....

I am back off hols and logged in and this is the first thread I have read, I'm almost sad I missed it as could have had much fun.

I wear my baseball caps front and backward but never sideways and on while staying fully on topic I am firmly siding with Stephen Fry on this subject.


----------



## Dylan

You cant trust the polls!!!!!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Sk8-bizarre said:


> I wear my baseball caps front and backward but never sideways and on while staying fully on topic I am firmly siding with Stephen Fry on this subject.


Another poll??....maybe not


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Dylan said:


> You cant trust the polls!!!!!!


Isn't that a quote from Ed somebody or other??


----------



## hotmetal

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I just use my management bullshit generator, hit refresh for a new saying
> 
> http://www.buzzwords4u.co.uk/


Love this! I'm constantly exposed to buffoons attempting to imbue their utterances with 'management speak' to cover up their lack of real understanding. If I had a pound for every time I'd heard 'give me a helicopter view', 'let's take this off line' etc I'd be running a Speedster and R120 by now.

Back in the days before email, when jokes were photocopied and put in the internal mail, I had a bullshit generator that had 3 columns. You thought of a 3 digit number and picked the corresponding word from each column. So 529 might result in 'correlated analytical paradigm' or something, which no-one would admit to not knowing what it meant. Also everything would be abbreviated to three letters. Apparently in the early 1990s this was all that was needed to get an MBA. (Master of Bull$#it Acronyms)


----------



## jeebsy

hotmetal said:


> Love this! I'm constantly exposed to buffoons attempting to imbue their utterances with 'management speak' to cover up their lack of real understanding. If I had a pound for every time I'd heard 'give me a helicopter view', 'let's take this off line' etc I'd be running a Speedster and R120 by now.
> 
> Back in the days before email, when jokes were photocopied and put in the internal mail, I had a bullshit generator that had 3 columns. You thought of a 3 digit number and picked the corresponding word from each column. So 529 might result in 'correlated analytical paradigm' or something, which no-one would admit to not knowing what it meant. Also everything would be abbreviated to three letters. Apparently in the early 1990s this was all that was needed to get an MBA. (Master of Bull$#it Acronyms)


We should catch up later so you can give me a download on that


----------



## hotmetal

I'm 'totally aligned with that.'

A mate and occasional colleague of mine once dropped the phrase 'let's go tactile on that' into a meeting with his hopelessly ambitious yet clueless boss, just to see if he'd pick up on it. That was 3 years ago and boss boy is still saying it without a trace of irony. Muahaha revenge is sweet!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Still trying to deconstruct, 'weeping for the ducks that go barefoot in the park'.


----------



## hotmetal

WTF? Is that a real thing that people say? What could that possibly mean (apart from that the person who says it lives near a park where the waterfowl routinely wear triangular shoes). He may have a horse loose in the top paddock!

I knew a guy once who had an enormous canvas decorating his office wall opposite the desk. Whenever anyone would question his role in a project he'd say he was busy looking at the bigger picture. I suspect that is all he ever did!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

hotmetal said:


> WTF? Is that a real thing that people say?


I think it refers to a person who is, how shall I put it, a tad too emotionally literate, i.e.prone to tears at the merest hint of anything sad or unjust.


----------



## Drewster

As well as bulls*t bingo it is often fun to slip other "games" into tedious meetings to lighten up the day for those in the know....

Examples are:

Themed Song Titles/Lyrics:

Tom Jones is a good starter:

"Why? Why? Why?" or "Green green grass" are pretty easy to slip in but actually getting in "Delilah" is more of a challenge...

I remember one Pink Floyd challenge where "Another brick in the wall" was successfully negotiated, "Comfortably Numb", "Money", "Hey you", "Time", "High Hopes", "One of these days", "Us and them" and "Wish you were here" all got through but "Shine on you crazy diamond" raised a few suspicions!!


----------



## simontc

Next meeting im definitely playing these games...


----------



## robashton

24 clicked the wrong button..


----------



## 4515

robashton said:


> 24 clicked the wrong button..


Seems the no vote is staggering into the lead


----------



## DavecUK

dfk41 said:


> I absolutely bloody detest the use of that seemingly fashionable word!


Well I don't really know what a "spro" is, but for me it's probably going to be up there with people who say things like "yo" and "gangsta".


----------



## simontc

Please.... Supp (your spro) g ....


----------



## simontc

This list of words that we use in our daily speech were all brought into usage by Shakespeare:

•accommodation

•aerial

•amazement

•apostrophe

•assassination

•auspicious

•baseless

•bloody

•bump

•castigate

•changeful

•clangor

•control (noun)

•countless

•courtship

•critic

•critical

•dexterously

•dishearten

•dislocate

•dwindle

•eventful

•exposure

•fitful

•frugal

•generous

•gloomy

•gnarled

•hurry

•impartial

•inauspicious

•indistinguishable

•invulnerable

•lapse

•laughable

•lonely

•majestic

•misplaced

•monumental

•multitudinous

•obscene

•palmy

•perusal

•pious

•premeditated

•radiance

•reliance

•road

•sanctimonious

•seamy

•sportive

•submerge

•suspicious


----------



## jeebsy

simontc said:


> This list of words that we use in our daily speech were all brought into usage by Shakespeare:


And people probably moaned how he was corrupting the language


----------



## Thecatlinux

thither is nay reasoneth not to calleth a bawbling coffee a spro


----------



## hotmetal

Verily in thy list I see not the vulgar term from which this thread proceedeth. "What is this I see before me, its handle toward my hand?" "Out out damn spro!"

The bard would've probably ordered an Othello. That's a Shakespeare macchiato. Probably.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

What's in a name? that which we call a 'spro

By any other name would smell as sweet;


----------



## The Systemic Kid

attributed to Shakespeare allegedly.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

DavecUK said:


> Well I don't really know what a "spro" is, but for me it's probably going to be up there with people who say things like "yo" and "gangsta".


what about 'dude'







??


----------



## coffeechap

leave my word alone OD


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Sure thing, dude.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

jeebsy said:


> And people probably moaned how he was corrupting the language


Apparently 'sapiosexual' is trending now according to my urban dictionary.


----------



## coffeechap

thanks old dude


----------



## The Systemic Kid

coffeechap said:


> thanks old dude


Shouldn't that be duduagenarian??


----------



## 4085

Well, with the Poll closed, can we officially now ban the blinking word for once and all...?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Poll doesn't close until 12.07 tomorrow, David.


----------



## 4085

The Systemic Kid said:


> Poll doesn't close until 12.07 tomorrow, David.


I know but shy bairns get nowt


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

jeebsy said:


> And people probably moaned how he was corrupting the language


This ^

Language is supposed to evolve as is everything else.

Words are bullpoop and grammar is pointless as is education beyond basics. It stunts you, turns you into a mind midget of conformity and saps creativity from an already lost soul. You have to do it this way, you have to do it like that, it's the proper way, haha *€%£ off does anyone unless they want to or are brainwashed.

A good book would still be a good book regardless.

Anarcho, screw rules.


----------



## Drewster

Sk8-bizarre said:


> This ^
> 
> Language is supposed to evolve as is everything else.
> 
> Words are bullpoop and grammar is pointless as is education beyond basics. It stunts you, turns you into a mind midget of conformity and saps creativity from an already lost soul. You have to do it this way, you have to do it like that, it's the proper way, haha *€%£ off does anyone unless they want to or are brainwashed.
> 
> A good book would still be a good book regardless.
> 
> Anarcho, screw rules.


What! Seriously?

Education beyond the basics is pointless?

How could a good book possibly be considered a good book - if you weren't able to read it?

I am going to assume you are just having a laugh....


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Sk8-bizarre said:


> This ^
> 
> Language is supposed to evolve as is everything else.
> 
> Words are bullpoop and grammar is pointless as is education beyond basics. It stunts you, turns you into a mind midget of conformity and saps creativity from an already lost soul. You have to do it this way, you have to do it like that, it's the proper way, haha *€%£ off does anyone unless they want to or are brainwashed.
> 
> A good book would still be a good book regardless.
> 
> Anarcho, screw rules.


Totes Tosh.

Additional new words can come into common use, but they should be alongside the existing words, not replace them.

Selfie for example, I may dislike the word, or more to the point those that take them excessively, but there was no word for it before that so can understand it coming about.

Rules rock


----------



## Mrboots2u

Spro spro spro spro spro spro spro spro spro spro spro spro spro spro spro spro spro spro Spro spro no spro ....


----------



## hotmetal

It's everyone's right to spell things how they want, ignore the rules of grammar and create neologism after neologism. They just shouldn't be surprised if no one understands them or takes them seriously. Nahtameen, innit geez?

There was a perfectly good word for 'selfie' before the term was coined by the Twitterati: 'Self-portrait'. It's just that sum ov da yoof find more than 2 syllables a bit of a challenge. Probably as a result of schools trying to be hip and permitting text-speak to be used in examinations.

Spro, by that yardstick, should therefore be considered 'inclusive' as it is easier for the linguistically challenged to contend with than 'espresso', which may require fluency in Italian and the ability to differentiate between an s and an x.

Sexpresso anyone? Nothing like a good portmanteau word to convey two concepts concurrently. Although we would have to agree whether it should mean 'sexual overtures initiated over a stimulating beverage' or 'the best shot I've ever pulled'.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Grammar *is* basics nothing more so yes initially needed but need not be perfect. However to rigorously stick to it once the basics of it are learnt is limiting. I'll let editors and proof readers off as it's their wage for now and probably went on to study language at a higher form and everyone needs a few quid.

To stay within the box is ultimately a prison lacking creativity.

Someone famous once said "The definition of a grown up is someone who catches on just as something becomes redundant."

Just off to make a spr, I'm cutting it at 20>38g.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Spro spro spro spro spro spro spro spro spro spro


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

hotmetal said:


> neologism


Cool word I just had to look it up lol. The phonics always look cooler

nɪˈɒlədʒɪz(ə)m


----------



## hotmetal

Neil O'Jism ha ha!

PS I have no idea how you managed to post in phonetics - or was it a cut and paste? Definitely not easy with Tapatalk!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

I am skilled in the arts on non grammar haha dunno about tapa don't use it.......

I love phonetics after looking into them due to my son having problems with his speech early on.

I have dɪˈsɛnʃɪənt tattooed in an arc across my stomach lol. It's quite relevant


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> Spro spro spro spro spro spro spro spro spro spro spro spro spro spro spro spro spro spro Spro spro no spro ....


Take it you've voted then?


----------



## simontc

Language is a capturing of a moment, and the precipitating moments of that moment; it is the foundation of the next and it relates intrinsically to the development of thought and progression towards the historicity of human endeavour. This is why there is an inherent beauty both in the construction of new words, deviation and re-conception of old words and understanding of the foundations of the past.

If naught else it shows the grandeur of human endeavour.

Additionally we can look at connotations of words; yes you could see the term spro as a bastardisation of the word espresso, and thus see it as an affront to preconceived notions of how we communicate about coffee and irs enjoyment. You could believe that its usage is attributable to uneducated, lazy, individuals, driven by a determination to simply look cool.... Or you could think of it as a new form of expressing the focus of what an espresso can be. No one on this site assigns to the coffee they drink the imagery that traditionally develops when one thinks about the term espresso; old Italian guy peddling irltalian coffee thats cut with robusta, laden with sugar, burnt until black and shot through a machine with no regard for change, deviation or anything that could appear to shake the 'tradition' of espresso.

Spro is something that is laces with change, with vibrancy, with a youthful energy; spro is about new passion, experimentation, finding flavour and shunning tradition for something that can rain a kaleidoscope if experience. Spro is unafraid to say f you to acrid burning tastes and explore what the parameters of coffee can be, how they affect flavour and enjoyment.


----------



## simontc

Go team spro!


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Spro spro spro spro spro spro spro spro spro spro


Spro spro, spro spro spro spro, spro spro spro spro, spro spro there's spro limits


----------



## hotmetal

Love it!!


----------



## simontc

The dude abides!!!!!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

jeebsy said:


> Spro spro, spro spro spro spro, spro spro spro spro, spro spro there's spro limits


That was a terrible song!


----------



## Yes Row

People that use the term spro, I guess walk into a coffee shop and say

"Can I get a spro?"

Nuff said!


----------



## hotmetal

Except in the case of Baca (who I believe started all this). As the barista rather than customer he would probably say "yo, Bro, spro to go and a mug o Joe for ya ho?"


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Baca making a SPRO.


----------



## jeebsy

Ain't spro mountain high enough


----------



## jeebsy

No business like spro business


----------



## robashton

Sprooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

View attachment 16382


----------



## coffeechap

aint spro sunshine when she's gone


----------



## simontc

I am the spro man, I am the spro man, im a barista, coo coo cachoo


----------



## hotmetal

You say esp, and I say spro, I say yo and you say no no no. Oh woh. You say goodbye and I say hello to spro...

With apologies to the Beanles.


----------



## simontc

Smashing through the boundaries, lunacy has found me, cannot kill the spro, spro, spro.

Or

For whom the spro sproes, time marches on

Or

Spro with one eye open, gripping your gaggia tight...

Thus ends my ode to sprotallica... @Xpenno with his avatar should approve


----------



## Dylan

How many sproes can a good bro spro if a good bro could spo sproes?


----------



## coffeechap

Spro me the way to go home, Im tired and I want to go to bed


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Isn't it time we returned to the status 'spro?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

The original 'spro


----------



## jeebsy

The Systemic Kid said:


> The original 'spro
> 
> View attachment 16385


They've let themselves spro


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Wake me up before you 'spro bro

Don't leave me hanging on like noob yo!

Wake me up before you 'spro bro

I don't wanna miss it when the gusher hits you eye


----------



## The Systemic Kid

The Systemic Kid said:


> The original 'spro
> 
> View attachment 16385


Vote closed - result unambiguous - Corbyn wins Labour leadership. You heard it first here folks.


----------



## Fevmeister

Corbyn is a good for nothing communist


----------



## jeebsy

Fevmeister said:


> Corbyn is a good for nothing communist


Get McCarthy on him


----------



## Fevmeister

CCUK loves the spro


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Fevmeister said:


> CCUK loves the spro


Officially, it doesn't


----------



## Fevmeister

The Systemic Kid said:


> Officially, it doesn't


That's very true, have we concluded the poll as inconclusive?

Wonder if we could breakdown the answers by age, I would assume the YES voters are of a much lower age?


----------



## 4085

Inconclusive my arse! No one remembers who came second!


----------



## Fevmeister

dfk41 said:


> Inconclusive my arse! No one remembers who came second!


----------



## coffeechap

the spro loving members love spro, the rest of you can dump some milk in the nasty excuse you call espresso.


----------



## 4085

Gracious in defeat eh baldy!


----------



## 4515

Can we have a new poll with a third category of ambivalence ?

Or a poll of how many are cool with the use of the word cool when not referring to a temperature or colour ?


----------



## ronsil

So...can we take it that so called 'spro' will no longer be used on the Forum when talking about ESPRESSO. - majority decision.

I wish but don't hold out a lot of hope for it to happen:whistle:


----------



## jeebsy

ronsil said:


> So...can we take it that so called 'spro' will no longer be used on the Forum when talking about ESPRESSO. - majority decision.
> 
> I wish but don't hold out a lot of hope for it to happen:whistle:


Suppose spro


----------



## The Systemic Kid

http://i2.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/013/003/dead-horse.gif


----------



## The Systemic Kid




----------



## Fevmeister

working dog said:


> Can we have a new poll with a third category of ambivalence ?
> 
> Or a poll of how many are cool with the use of the word cool when not referring to a temperature or colour ?


I would fall into both camps


----------



## Fevmeister

The Systemic Kid said:


> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/013/003/dead-horse.gif


love that, im nicking it


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Fevmeister said:


> love that, im nicking it


Only if you give up using 'spro


----------



## Fevmeister

The Systemic Kid said:


> Only if you give up using 'spro


we'll see bro!


----------



## coffeechap

dfk41 said:


> Gracious in defeat eh baldy!


Milk and spro drinker


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Fevmeister said:


> we'll see bro!


 Groundhog Day


----------



## The Systemic Kid

coffeechap said:


> Milk and spro drinker


Mi'sproduced.


----------

